# Look What The Postie Just Delivered!



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Brand new delivery and in the nick of time too. Prices going up by between 100~200 Euros depending on medel.


















UX on kevlar strap lying on a carbon fibre bonnet of a Honda Accord "R Type"


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey.... looks nice mate! er, didnt know you had a CF bonneted Accord... wow...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wow I like that Hakim!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks guys!

The car is not mine Jon! Was just passing by and thought it would look cool so took off watch and snapped the pic!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

hakim said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> The car is not mine Jon! Was just passing by and thought it would look cool so took off watch and snapped the pic!


Just as well they didn't drive off while you were fiddling with your exposure!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

hakim said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> The car is not mine Jon! Was just passing by and thought it would look cool so took off watch and snapped the pic!


You cheeky herbert  , nice watch Hakim, one day I too will have a Sinn.

Andy


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Fiddling with my exposure!














Yeah, I should count myself lucky!









Actually people in Hong Kong are more than happy for you to photograph or model next to their cars


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if i had the type R with the CF bonnet I'd expect people to be queueing up to photograph it!

(how do you spell queueing?







)


----------

